# favourite pic of your V



## harrigab

just to get some more pics of our furry red companions really, to date this is my favourite of Ruby


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

That is a fantastic picture!


----------



## veifera

Great picture!

Here's mine - problems with focus but I loved the expression. She knows who's in charge... ;-)


----------



## redrover

Ahh! This is the face I wake up to in the morning. I don't know how I manage to leave him every morning! Such a sweet face!


----------



## veifera

Here's the previous favorite, at about 4 months old...


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

So hard to pick just one (of each)!

This black and white one is a pensive Flynn and the puppy is Luna the day we took her home.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Love these pictures! How do I only pick one!  Here is one of my favorites.


----------



## RubyRoo

This is my favorite of my Ruby. I got it in a larger size on a small canvas.


----------



## zigzag

so many to pick from


----------



## threefsh

This will always be my favorite picture of Riley. 7.5 months old and in top condition (before the accident). She had such a beautiful gait! :-\


----------



## minihero

Still love her baby pic and with her friend ..she's like "What did I do?"


----------



## Ozkar

The flying nun!


----------



## OttosMama

I changed my mind! This is the first day I met Otto - we were waiting in the airport to board our flight. My life was never to be the same!


BTW - *Oquirrh the V* - that picture is SO beautiful!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

Fav of penny as a pup

and fav of Dozer in the flowers at my dads


----------



## veifera

Zoomies!!!


----------



## Jimbo15471




----------



## hotmischief

Just love all these pictures - we should publish a book 


Boris in full flight 8) 8)


----------



## Coya

It's so hard to choose! I feel like every pic I take of my girl is my favorite. Here are 2 that make me smile every time I look at them


----------



## redbirddog

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/09/vizslas-5-months-to-5-years-old-on-hill.html

Today's picture of Bailey with three of his "boys".

97 redbirddog fans. 3 more to go for 100. Whoohoo!

RBD


----------



## adrino

Love everyones pictures!

I've got two I love to look at...


----------



## city_dog

Sammy girl smiling and with ears in full flop  <3 those ears!!!


----------



## tanners_mama

There ARE so many... here are mine


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

I know. I already had my turn but I have 1 more favorite.
I also know this is not safe, but it's a great photo. 
It's Flynn sticking his head out of the sunroof while we were driving, so his jaw is flapping in the wind.


----------



## jjohnson

This is definitely my favorite picture of my Gus. It was when he was only 12 weeks old and we took him on a boating trip to Port Ludlow, WA. The picture is of him having fun on the beach!


----------



## roxy2011

too many but i love these two one was last week at our friends house and the other just a week after we became family ;D


----------



## kentuckyrain

Islandtime's Truly A Cowgirl....or Truly!


----------



## redbirddog

98 fans. 2 more to go.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/12/1-vizsla-4-hunters-13-pheasant.html

Top picture now that hunting season is close approaching. September 23rd at our club out in the San Joaquin Delta.

Can't wait. If you're in Northern California and ever want to tag along, drop me a line.

RBD


----------



## jdmser




----------



## Ozkar

Keep them coming, I'm loving this thread. I don't need to think, just look at the pretty pictures....... ;D


----------



## OttosMama

If you insist


----------



## Denaligirl

These are some amazing pictures!! Here are a couple of my favorite pics from Denali's first couple weeks home. The first one is her first night with us!


----------



## Bellababy

Bella in Derwentwater Lake, Keswick, Cumbria...she loves the water.


----------



## kristen

Odin this summer up at the cottage. I love how happy he looks


----------



## DixiesMom

This is Maui January 2012 after winning her first major at the Alexandria Louisiana show. As you can tell she was still a little spindly on those little legs, but she has grown up very nicely.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

Okay, here is another favorite of mine. Oquirrh typically has a very serious look on his face, but when he pants he gets that cute smile.


----------



## veifera

At about 10 weeks... looking down basement stairs


----------



## BrodiVizsla

Here's a few of my faves of Brodi..............


----------



## datacan

Just after I called the breeder wanting to return the dog because it was waaaaay too much to handle with chronic back pain :'( 

Looking at this picture, I decided to keep him... lucky for me. 17 lbs lost and back pain is history... 

I think the iPhone 4 liked Sam... not so the BB9900 :-\ can't post much with this phone.


----------



## adrino

Although I did have my turn, a few days ago my friend took this with her iPhone while we were walking. :


----------



## RubyRoo

Another favorite of Ruby. She looks so pretty in the sun.


----------



## Ozkar

Great pics all ;D

Datacan, I love that one of Sam. I've seen it before in here and always admired it. Very cool!!


keep em coming guys and girls, I am really enjoying this thread......


----------



## Suliko

I absolutely LOVE this thread and have looked at the pictures so many times as if they were of my own Vs  

I can't choose just one! I have thousands of pictures, and few hundred that I really really love haha ;D So! I'm posting two of my faves of my two beasts together and one fave of them individually  But really what a tough choice!


----------



## threefsh

Love all the pics! I have to post my favorite of Cooper now. Reuben sent this to me yesterday when I was having a terrible day & it put a huge smile on my face!


----------



## KB87

I love these pictures!!

These are two of my favorites from when he was a tiny pup trying to sit on the step to just a few weeks ago laying on the bed doing his model pose.


----------



## hotmischief

KB - My Gt Dane Fergus always sits like your pup with his front legs crossed 8)


Just had to add this one of Boris at 8wks cuddling up to Fergus


----------



## Fox_Trot

VINO


----------



## Fox_Trot

his favorite toy


----------



## kentuckyrain

Truly and my horse, Rain Maker, after a short ride today! Great way to exercise your V! (and your chubby horse) ; )


----------



## Darcy1311

This is a nice one of Darcy taken last year at about 8 months of age, peering over a stable door at me,this was the beginning of my life stuck to the Velcro Vizsla..


----------



## cooperman

These photos are all real gems, dont they all look like super models..
Heres Cooper and Kenzie pretending to be all posh and sophisticated.


----------



## redbirddog

Last night's favorite.


----------



## veifera

From this weekend...


----------



## OttosMama

Love this pic of my sweet goofball


----------



## threefsh

Just snapped a new favorite last night. <3


----------



## R E McCraith

3fsh PIKE thinks Riley is a traitor to Dogdum - LOL great pic!


----------



## DougAndKate

Wow this is tough. Just looked through my iPhoto and had over 1200 pics in my Elroy folder! These are a few of my faves though...


----------



## VictoriaW

My latest favorite of Gracie, standing tall to get a better view. The upright pose cracks me up because of how ridiculously people-like these dogs can be! ;D


----------



## lilyloo

I can't choose just one... here are a handful of the ones we've taken since Ruby was a wee one.


----------



## finch

I couldn't chose just one either! Here are a few recent ones from this summer and then my favorite photo from the day we picked her up!


----------



## lilyloo

Finch -- that last one of when she was a pup... on my goodness! Makes me melt.


----------



## veifera

My newest favorite - total zoomies on the back course...


----------



## dmak

We were out setting up some blinds for the soon coming duck season and finally got a decent picture of Kauzy scouting some birds. We are ready for November 12. The deer season w/ dog doesn't start till mid December


----------



## Darcy1311

Darcy in Whitby last saturday....


----------



## BaxtersMum

city_dog said:


> Sammy girl smiling and with ears in full flop  <3 those ears!!!


That is such a good photo!!! She almost looks human!


----------



## BaxtersMum

flynnandlunasmom said:


> I know. I already had my turn but I have 1 more favorite.
> I also know this is not safe, but it's a great photo.
> It's Flynn sticking his head out of the sunroof while we were driving, so his jaw is flapping in the wind.


I think I've just wet myself!!!!


----------



## k31shooter

First one is Maggie at 4-5 months? 
Other is Maggie after her first hunt a few weeks ago


----------



## jjohnson

Okay, new favorite picture! This is Gus running on the beach on the Washington coast. He LOVES it.


----------



## born36

Here is one of my new favs


----------



## Főnix

Love this thread. I'll add to it next Saturday.


----------



## timgillbo

One of my favorites


----------



## Melissa_DT

My favorites so far of Bentley!


----------



## Darcy1311

In the 23 months I have had my little angel lol I have so many of Darcy....this is quite a nice one..


----------



## RubyRoo

New faves...always so many choose from.


----------



## Ozkar

Ozkar.


----------



## R E McCraith

WILL PIKE eVer pay attention


----------



## R E McCraith

This pic is a THANK YOU to the FORUM - for over 50 yrs the pups & I have hunted upland game & trained 12 mo a year at what ever level - thanks to Aim 3 fish - Ken -Tex - data - har - RBD - MSW - Oz - the list goes on & on ! PIKE & I would have never entered a AKC hunt test - to meet so many owners and trainers of gun dogs is priceless !!! so once again THANK YOU FORUM !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

One of my new favorites since Izzy joined the family.... Ziva and Izzy together on the sofa with a little photo editing to give it an aged artsy look.....


----------



## Stef

Pup Z lovin chasin ducks!


----------



## lildancngurl

On the 7 hour long car ride bringing Ginny home.  
I remember thinking how before that day I'd never seen such a beautiful dog.


----------



## Claire

Like a few of you I found it hard to choose just one... or even two...!

These three are all from when she was small. Love the attitude in the bottom one.


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC

On my Facebook I have 113 photos of Cole ;D...and those were just my favorites from all that I have! Hahaha I really love all these photos people are sharing!! Soo great!!


----------



## Darcy1311

I have more photos of Darcy than I have of my own family...hundreds and hundreds, but I can only post one at a time on this forum...any ideas on how to do multiple photos would be gratefully appreciated..


----------



## Darcy1311

Claire said:


> Like a few of you I found it hard to choose just one... or even two...!
> 
> These three are all from when she was small. Love the attitude in the bottom one.
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> [IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> [/quote]
> 
> I adore that first photograph of her, she is absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## Claire

Oww thank you, Liesel and I think so too!! Darcy is also beautiful, I'd love it if Liesel grows up to look similar - though Liesel's face is a bit less ladylike I think!! She's getting so big pretty fast, too - I can't wait to see if she grows up to be a giant!


----------



## OttosMama

I love all these pictures!

These are two good pics of Otto.


----------



## lilyloo

This is one of my current favs because it has my husband and Ruby. They adore each other. I often tell my husband that he cudddles the dog more than me!


----------



## lilyloo

Okay, I have to post these as well! I just realized I haven't had a proper photoshoot with Ruby since she was 5 months old. She's 9 months now. Maybe I'll do one tomorrow.


----------



## Kdwyer915

Always the good helper at the barn


----------



## smurfette

This thread has made my Monday  I've been teased several times that I only own a phone to take photos of Dugo ..... a few of my favourites


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

OH NO !!!!!! Smurfette.... you mean to tell me that my camera, IPAD and IPHONE will actually take pictures of things other than my VIZSLAS?!!!!!! I HAD NO IDEA!!!  Everyone around me knows that they will see an abundance of V shots whenever they are around me... LOL .... I for the life of me I just don't understand why they all don't get as excited over them as I do!


----------



## Carolina Blue

I have a couple..the first is the day after we got her, we took her to a local home improvement store. Who can resist a wrinkley puppy in a cart!!
The next i just took the other day - she looks so statuesque!


----------



## KB87

Here's a few from the last week. I need to get some pictures of him running around outside but he'll bolt if offleash so I haven't had a chance.


----------



## NLFLouis

Here is one of Louis the first day we got him, still my favorite picture


----------



## harrigab

this is one of my favourites, Ruby and the sisterhood of wirey's


----------



## mswhipple

Ruby looks sooo sweet!! Is her coat as soft as it looks? ;D


----------



## harrigab

it is very soft Mary, not at all coarse. The others coats are quite soft too actually.


----------



## KB87

I like the result of the cross between smooth and wire- Ruby looks so elegant.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM

What a cutie that Ruby is... she makes you just want to hug her!


----------



## AlmaPup

Look who we met today


----------



## Oquirrh the V

A new favorite taken on our hike today.


----------



## DixiesMom

This was last summer when I took the girls to the lake. That had a great time, especially when they found an old fish to roll in. Smelly dogs are happy dogs. 









Maui giving me the "Come in Ma!" look. She was zooming along and in the edge of the pond. My little water baby.


----------



## Darcy1311

I have loads of Darcy favourites...this was Whitby last September...........


----------



## lilyloo

Ruby isn't allowed on the couch, but the other day I tossed her bed up there while I was vacuuming, and in her mind it was perfectly acceptable.


----------



## adrino

My newest favourite! The light just brings out Elza's best features...


----------



## mlwindc

New favorite -- enjoying the first real spring day!


----------



## Vida

Indi enjoying the sun 8)


----------



## DaveD

This is my favorite right now because it was just Penny and I on that cold beach that AM, and those eyes just slay me.


----------



## xnofriendsx

Bailey and I after a 18 mile Mountain Bike ride..


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Maddie at the Beach*

Maddie after helping the kids dig holes in the dunes at the beach.


----------



## WireyV

My two favourites:


----------



## OttosMama

Otto fetching like a champ!


----------



## ellie_owings

This is mine


----------



## mswhipple

ellie_owings, I see that this was your first post... so, WELCOME to the forums!! Love your puppy pic! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## DougAndKate

I think Elroy's eyes say it all!


----------



## Jack.S

Hello Everyone!

Here is Mason, only 3 weeks ago..


----------



## Oquirrh the V

This isn't Oquirrh, but a friend's dog. I took this picture on our play date from Thursday. Love, love, love this face!


----------



## AlmaPup

Few from yesterday, Alma really enjoyed our walk/hike


----------



## Rudy




----------



## redbirddog

Bailey and Chloe on the right.
Fawkes and Bo (two of Bailey's pups) on the left.
Taken after a 8 1/2 mile hike yesterday.
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2013/05/bailey-and-two-of-his-boys-in-hills.html

RBD


----------



## AlmaPup

Great photo RBD,
I like that Chloe's female elegance and slimness


----------



## Shyla

This is my crazy Viz, Shyla!


----------



## kiki

Here a few favorites of our Odie. He loves laying in the sunshine to take a nap. The picture with the ceramic deer happened one day on a walk - he pointed at that statue for quite some time before he had the nerve to go up and smell it! The fire hydrant pic is at our new dog park in my town - doesn't everyone love peeing on a real fire hydrant!


----------



## kiki

One last pic - this is me taking a little nap with my buddy.


----------



## Nelly

Here are a few new ones of Nelly that I love, wish she didn't have her lead on but recall needs some work again!


----------



## 00tjwrangler

Helping dad look for grouse on a nice spring jeep ride


----------



## Shake

My Biscuit. She makes me smile every time I lay my eyes on her!


----------



## tknafox2

So Many wonderful photos of Beautiful Dogs... Happy, Loved and having fun. I am so grateful for the opportunity to share my memories.


----------

